# How can I stop my Europiccola turning into a pile of rust?



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Rust and corrosion seems to be a standard feature of these machines.

I would like to stop the corrosion on my machines chrome base from progressing further. Currently I give the occasional blast of WD40, is this a good idea, or can anybody suggest anything better?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

8 years on....










Keep,it clean, keep it tidy, keep it dry. Don't let water get in there.

When you finish, make sure it's dry. I personally put a little tray on top of the drip tray so any residual drips are caught.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 8 years on....
> 
> Keep,it clean, keep it tidy, keep it dry. Don't let water get in there.
> 
> When you finish, make sure it's dry. I personally put a little tray on top of the drip tray so any residual drips are caught.


 Looks good, eight years and not a mark in sight.

I have just been watching a video clip about removing rust from chrome surfaces using diet coke and aluminium foil. If only life was so simple, the corrosion in my base is way beyond that.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Get one these as it collect any drips etc

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Plastic-Drip-Tray---371104/m-m-2232.aspx

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Plastic-Grid-Plate---371103/m-m-2233.aspx


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Get one these as it collect any drips etc
> 
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Plastic-Drip-Tray---371104/m-m-2232.aspx
> 
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Plastic-Grid-Plate---371103/m-m-2233.aspx


 Yes, I have those already, they came with the Europiccola. I now remove them, clean, dry and store separately from the machine.

The deep pitting has been there for years, I guess the tray overflowed and it got forgotten for a few days.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I had a lot of rust on mine, I think some comes from the pressure release and steam wand, as mine don't drip onto the drip tray, but just behind it usually. 
I normally have to dry mine after every use.
Mine was fairly rough when I got it and it wasn't a chrome one originally so I just rubbed it down, painted it with a rust converter, then resprayed the whole base.
It might be worth doing similar to yours, but just do the bit where the drip tray sits.
My Europiccola is nearly 40 years old, so it isn't doing too bad.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah, good point. The OPV outlet points out near the base, and sometimes will splutter and water will find its way in.

On the newer ones, there's no reason for water ever to come down that pipe as long as you do not overfill the boiler. Always fill up to maximum of one finger below to the top of the sight glass.


----------



## Zal (May 7, 2020)

I removed the base and did powder coat on it.

Robust and solid structure which will for years. 40quid and peace of mind


----------

